# My house guest, Apollo



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Apollo is stunning Barb!! I've had a thing for afghans forever, a friend of the family use to breed and show them MANY moons ago and she has a glorious domino bitch she kept from her last breeding...-sigh- their hair looks more daunting than a standards though!! :afraid:


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Apollo is my idea of the perfect guy; tall with good hair! I'd have a hard time returning him to his owner, he sounds like my kind of house guest. I love the look of the Afghans. Every so often I find myself driving behind a white Honda Accord that appears to have a tall woman with nice hair in the passenger seat. I laugh each time I get up next to that car and see it's an Afghan riding shotgun!:cute:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

He is gloriously handsome Barb, and you my dear, look phenomenal!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> their hair looks more daunting than a standards though!! :afraid:


Actually, I've enjoyed combing/brushing Apollo while he's been here. I've heard there are "good" coats and "not-so-good" coats - sort of like poodles, too! The good coats are silky and strong and the not-so-good ones are more cottony and tend to mat more. Apollo's coat seems silky to me - although I have nothing to compare him to, yet.... I spray a little anti-stat or conditioning spray on my pin brush and it just glides through his coat - if I don't use the spray - I can tell the static starts to build immediately. His coat is less dense than our poodles' coats, so the brush slides through easily, while with the poodles, because their coats are thicker and tend to be more curly unless freshly blown out; the pin brush or comb doesn't just glide/slide through without a bit more effort... it's definitely different, but not harder (at least with the type of coat Apollo has!)

When I decide to start looking for my own Afghan, I'll enlist help from my new Afghan Hound Club friends to find one with the potential of a good coat. I've thoroughly enjoyed having Apollo at my house - I wish his owner would extend her vacay!! 



Chagall's mom said:


> I'd have a hard time returning him to his owner, he sounds like my kind of house guest.


I'm thinking of ways to break it to Judie that he "ran away" or something! :lol: Of course I'd never actually DO it, but it's nice to daydream about! As much as I'm loving him visit - my dream Afghan is a pretty bitch I may be able to show. Someday... someday...


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Not bad, Plum . . . not bad.... 

....for a Sighthound.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

So majestic! Maybe that'll be my next dog, when my cats are gone. When I went to the dog show, I was looking for all the poodles but all I saw were Afghans! Maybe it was a sign. I found this on Youtube and thought I'd share (it's a hair straightener commercial featuring an Afghan):


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

tokipoke said:


> So majestic! Maybe that'll be my next dog, when my cats are gone. When I went to the dog show, I was looking for all the poodles but all I saw were Afghans! Maybe it was a sign.


I have four cats and Apollo (at 2 years old) was a perfect gentleman with all of them. My cats are all indoor cats and are extremely used to all sorts of dogs since I dog-sit, foster and rescue quite a bit, so they never act skittish or run from dogs. I'm not sure if that's why Apollo wasn't interested in them, or what - but we had a very nice, peaceful weekend with an adult prey-hunting sight hound and 4 cats!! :lol:

I've also noticed (at the last 3 or 4 dog shows I've been to at least) that the Afghans far outnumber the poodles... Even at the show in Cambridge, MN in June - which was the Twin Cities Poodle Club's *poodle specialty*, there were about 3 times as many Afghans as there were poodles through the whole weekend. They're rather hard to miss! 

I had to give Apollo back to his owner last night - I told her I was trying to find a way to tell her he "ran away", but I don't think she would've bought that! We had a lovely time and I've given her an open offer for any future dog-sitting services! My daughter loved using him as a big, hairy blanket!! :lol:


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Now _that_ is a tail!


----------



## Midge0413 (Sep 14, 2011)

Is the blue wrap for marking?


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Midge0413 said:


> Is the blue wrap for marking?


Yep - it's a belly band. His owner made me promise to keep it on him when he was inside my house - but I never saw him lift his leg inside the house (except during the very first 10 minutes inside - he peed on his own stuff, then I never saw him try again!)

He's an unaltered male and I have a houseful of (spayed) girls - his owner was just afraid that he'd try to mark territory. I don't think she needed to worry -but rather safe than sorry.

He didn't wear it at night, when he was crated or when he was outside; and when we were home with him, he just stayed by us anyway. He never had any opportunty to mark.


----------



## BambiDog (Apr 24, 2011)

They're beautiful dogs. There is a man in my village that walks 6 at a time and a little terrier mix! It's a proper sight to see!


----------



## spoofly (Jan 20, 2010)

I want. 

He's gorgeous.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

He's gorgeous! 

When I was growing up, there were a couple of Afghans who lived in a yard down the street, so those were the first "fancy" dogs I ever knew.

After owning a couple of Borzoi, though, I think I've had my fill of the sighthound temperament. They're too much like people. Aristocratic and somewhat lazy (though sweet) people.

--Q


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

***sigh***

I do so love Afghans. They are on my short list for future family additions, but I'm not sure due to temperament just like Quossom said. I spent a lot of time with one afghan that did not have a cat-like attitude and I just adored him. I have wondered if he was a-typical considering everything I have researched so far.


----------

